# Walleye Madness Tournaments 2014 - Update



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

It&#8217;s awesome that there are so many local walleye tournament opportunities. Due to unforeseen scheduling conflicts, and to allow everyone to participate in all of the tournament opportunities that are available, WMT has decided to re-scheduled our Lake Erie event. The new date/location will be Lake Erie-Geneva on 6/28 with 6/29 as a blow day. This will eliminate the local schedule conflicts and allow walleye tournament enthusiasts to enjoy and support ALL of our local walleye tournament fishing opportunities.

*Walleye Madness Tournaments - 2014*​

$150 Entry Fee - Includes Big Fish Bonus

Two Hot Bite Events: Mosquito Lake - 4/27 & Lake Erie - Geneva - 6/28

100% Payout &#8211; PLUS: $700 in Bonuses per Event - No Membership Required

Open Tournaments - Two Angler Team Format - Field Considered Full at 40 Boats 

100% Payout! Nothing held back!
 
40 Boat Payout: 1st-$2,500; 2nd- $1,250; 3rd-$900; 4th-$750, 5th- $600

PLUS: $700 in Bonuses per Tournament!
 
$250 Buckeye Sports Center Big Fish Bonus!

$150 Lund Boats Contingency Bonus!
 
$150 Mercury Marine Contingency Bonus!
 
$150 WT6 Contingency Bonus!

Qualify for the Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship:
 
Optional WT6 Cabela&#8217;s NTC Qualifying Bracket!

Optional Cabela&#8217;s NTC Side Pots! Win a PAID Entry & Bonuses to the NTC!

*Details and Registration Info at: walleyemadness.net
*​


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome payouts can't wait

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

LmitingOut said:


> Awesome payouts can't wait
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


*We agree! Walleye Madness Tournaments does offer awesome payouts!*


100% of the entry fees are paid out! Nothing is held back!

Plus $700 in bonuses for each tournament!

All tournaments are Open Events - No Membership Required!

We're open for entries right now! 40 Boat Field Limit - Don't miss out, these events will fill up fast!

*Complete details, entry forms, rules & more at: www.walleyemadness.net*


----------

